# Red Wolf in Monroe Cnty, Al?



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of this in the Mexia area....... Got trail cam pics but can't be sure


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It would be extremely rare, but possible. The closest wild pack of them is on St. Vincents Island. Other than that the next closest wild pack is probably North or South Carolina.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Where's the pics?


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Pics will be posted when #2 emails me


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Was a black Florida panther stalking it?


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

No sir...... That guy goes where he wants...... WHEN he wants


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*wolf*

PMath1, you might have better luck waiting on #3 to post them for you. You are asking a lot out of #2. Plus i'm sure he worked hard all day. :laughing:


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

P3 didn't put the pics on my IPad........ After loading them on his Dad's, he dumped the card
We were after 11pm finishing up getting all the cams out last nite


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Wolf pic..... Or dog*

Judging his size against the shooting house..... He is big


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

That definitely doesn't look like a coyote. Without seeing the face, I am guessing wolf. That's scary as heck knowing they're out there, and where there is one, there are more.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

coydog


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Adds a very different concern about leaving deer stand in the swamp after dark thirty


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like coyote to me


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Looks like coyote to me


What are you feeding your coyotes? I've never seen one that big bodied to me, and the head looks too bulky to be a coyote.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> What are you feeding your coyotes? I've never seen one that big bodied to me, and the head looks too bulky to be a coyote.


He's not that big. and he's holding something in his mouth.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have seen 2 of those in Blackwater. One by itself and the other with a yote. He was twice the size of the yote and I would guess in the 60-70lb range. Both during archery or I'd have a pic for you. North of hwy4 in the dog running section and near the bama line

Looking at your pic again, the ones I saw have more white on them on the belly, face and inner ear.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive shot big coyotes in the 50lb range,that dog dont look that big..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He just has a darker coat like sleeping beauty here.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

It is possible that it is a wolf, though more likely a coyote or a coy-dog. Rumor has it coy-dogs are occurring in the wild. Almost have to do a necropsy to be sure. 

A wolf attack on humans is extremely rare to possibly never, so nothing to fear if it is a wolf. 

Full grown water ever it is.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a few years back, I was 5'10" and 215 lbs.

Just sayin' that the blind isn't that big.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Coyote


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

MRFIsh is right!


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

That is definitely a yote!


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*The other pic of this critter*

Here he is


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely a yote.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> He's not that big. and he's holding something in his mouth.


Could be a mother moving a pup?? Is it unusual for them to be moving around at 930? I always hear them running at night.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

How many times have yall got the same yote on 8 differant cams at 8 differant locations over a 1500 acre piece DAILY.Hes checking our bait sights for deer. Yotes dont do that. I have seen this guy in person along with p2 and filmed it. Hes 1.5 foot taller than ANY yote ive ever seen ( even northerner ones) and he weighs a good 60-70 pounds. After alot of researching it we found that the north alabama red wolves have been making a push south. And that black phase is very common in the males. I know everyone says yote! Yote! Yote! But you gotta see this thing in person lol kinda creepy sittin at our fire at night


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Definitely a yote.


Yep, second pic confirms it for sure. Having a nice fur coat there can also add some weight and make it look bigger.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

p3bowhunter said:


> How many times have yall got the same yote on 8 differant cams at 8 differant locations over a 1500 acre piece DAILY.Hes checking our bait sights for deer. Yotes dont do that. I have seen this guy in person along with p2 and filmed it. Hes 1.5 foot taller than ANY yote ive ever seen ( even northerner ones) and he weighs a good 60-70 pounds. After alot of researching it we found that the north alabama red wolves have been making a push south. And that black phase is very common in the males. I know everyone says yote! Yote! Yote! But you gotta see this thing in person lol kinda creepy sittin at our fire at night


Why do you have "bait sights" in AL? 

That thing doesn't weight 60-70lbs. My golden weighs 60 and would eat that for a snack. Maybe 25-30lbs tops.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

if you have seen this thing, why not shoot it and confirm. It looks to me as a big ol yote. I had a really up close and personal encounter (less than 5 ft) of one back in turkey season last year. They look a bit bigger on the paw. 

Grassflats, although an auburn fan , beat me to a question, why you got bait sights in alabama? anyway, none of my business, but remember unless you got some specific deer only bait, many other animals need to eat too, so *****, rabbits, squirrels etc will also be in there eating. Therefore Mr. Yote will be checking for whatever prey he can get. JMO


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

here's a couple pics, Molino area, definately not a wolf, but compare size, camera approx 70yds away, bird actually triggered the camera. I thought this might even be a hybrid wolf/dog mix somebody let out, maybe just an enormous YOTE. started totin' a pistol at night when feeding up.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> if you have seen this thing, why not shoot it and confirm. It looks to me as a big ol yote. I had a really up close and personal encounter (less than 5 ft) of one back in turkey season last year. They look a bit bigger on the paw.
> 
> Grassflats, although an auburn fan , beat me to a question, why you got bait sights in alabama? anyway, none of my business, but remember unless you got some specific deer only bait, many other animals need to eat too, so *****, rabbits, squirrels etc will also be in there eating. Therefore Mr. Yote will be checking for whatever prey he can get. JMO


I have pictures of a yote eating corn off the ground a few years back in the middle of the day. Looks like a black phase yote to me. Doesn't look terribly big but I don't think there is a huge difference in size between a red wolf and a yote anyways.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> I have pictures of a yote eating corn off the ground a few years back in the middle of the day. Looks like a black phase yote to me. Doesn't look terribly big but I don't think there is a huge difference in size between a red wolf and a yote anyways.


do doubt...............we had one shot on our FL property this year that was sitting in a trough feeder eating corn


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I think it is a yote.. i have seen some pretty big coyotes.. shoot it and see..


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i have had my hands on 100's of coyotes. that my friend is a coyote. a beautiful one at that....................tony


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

IM4MOPAR said:


> here's a couple pics, Molino area, definately not a wolf, but compare size, camera approx 70yds away, bird actually triggered the camera. I thought this might even be a hybrid wolf/dog mix somebody let out, maybe just an enormous YOTE. started totin' a pistol at night when feeding up.
> View attachment 74237
> 
> 
> View attachment 74238


 
I guess im blind. I cant see anything in either of the pics.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that's a coyote too. They _can_ get pretty big around here. Here's a big ass male I shot a few years ago in BW. My daughter shot the buck an hour later.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think what bigbulls has there could be what I saw. It was huge and looked like that. I've seen plenty of Yotes and it was te biggest I've ever seen. Guess I'll say mine was a yote. Didn't know they got that big

How much did that buck weigh?


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Out of season boys. We have permission from game warden to bait for cameras and for hogs OUT OF DEER SEASON.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

p3bowhunter said:


> Out of season boys. We have permission from game warden to bait for cameras and for hogs OUT OF DEER SEASON.


You dont have to have permission to bait in alabama and u cant put corn out during season aldo just not hunt over it this is on private land tho


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I had about six that size walk below me in a tree on a foggy morning in Jay a few years back - Almost had to call for my brown pants - they didnt make a sound! How can you know for sure what it is even if you kill it? I have seen tons of those large blackish ones... how can you be sure they aint all wolves?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's a link to the US F&WL Red Wolf page.

http://www.fws.gov/nc-es/mammal/redwolf.html

According to them the only place where they are known to exist in the wild is Eastern NC primarily on the Alligator River Refuge.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> You dont have to have permission to bait in alabama and u cant put corn out during season aldo just not hunt over it this is on private land tho


If you have corn on your property and you are hunting on that property your going to get a ticket for hunting over bait.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> If you have corn on your property and you are hunting on that property your going to get a ticket for hunting over bait.


So you're telling me that if I have 1000 acres, and I'm hunting a mile away from the corn, I will get a ticket?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> I think what bigbulls has there could be what I saw. It was huge and looked like that. I've seen plenty of Yotes and it was te biggest I've ever seen. Guess I'll say mine was a yote. Didn't know they got that big
> 
> How much did that buck weigh?


The angle makes the yote look a little bigger in relation to the deer but he was a huge coyote, close to half the size of the deer. The deer probably weighed about 110 - 120 pounds. I was going to bring him home to have him mounted because of his size but I was driving a car back then and he had been rolling around in something God awful rotten and I wouldn't have made it home with out puking my guts out.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

YES! Technically that deer could be traveling to and from the bait when you shoot it, even a 1000yds away. $800 and a court date is the minimum.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Law states you cant be within sight of bait, 200 yards of bait, or a DEFINED route to corn. We have issues with other clubs baiting during the season around us and pulling deer off our land. We established a "sanctuary " in the heart of our 1600 acres . We put up signs in a 250 yard perimeter and walked the game warden to the bait site. He said totally legal and a great idea. Out of deer season YOU can bait for hogs and/or supplement deer with the exception of March1-may 1. In the sanctuary we plant a thick plot, salt licks, and a electric feeder . We do everything legal and most people dont. Not a fair fight when everyone else is baiting all over their land. Been working great. Keeps deer in the heart of our land and provides undisturbed bedding areas.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> YES! Technically that deer could be traveling to and from the bait when you shoot it, even a 1000yds away. $800 and a court date is the minimum.


Might wanna check your laws again. If it's a defined route to corn, then yes. Otherwise, as long as you're outside of 200 yards and it cannot be seen, you're legal.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

S.A Slayer is right on.Like i posted above a little more long winded lol


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

No, you guys need to go read the law. There is no 200yd rule. Basically as I read it yes you can bait but if you are hunting the land then technically you are hunting over the bait. If you have worked out something with your gw then good but in my opinion its a grey law and if he wants to give you a ticket then he can. And I'm only referring deer and turkey season. 

Straight from the outdoorsalabama.com site. 
The following is an explanation of the statutes and regulations that pertain to baiting, feeding, and hunting.



I. The Law
Section 9-11-244 prohibits the baiting, feeding and simultaneous hunting of protected game animals and birds to the extent that the feed material constitutes a lure, attraction or enticement to, on or over the area being hunted.
Regulation 220-2-.11(7), further establishes a ten (10) day waiting period after feed has been removed before the area may be hunted.

II. Elements for Determining an Offense
Section 9-11-244 establishes several elements of the offense. These elements are; (1) the hunted species must be a protected game species as defined by Regulation; (2) the feed or bait material must be attractive to the hunted species. For example, corn is attractive to doves, hickory nuts are not. It would also have to be placed in such a manner as to be accessible and attractive to the species; (3) the feed or bait must attract the species to, on, or over the area where the hunter is located. The term "area" in this context is that geographic space, including the air space above, within which the hunter is physically capable of harvesting the bird or animal. Area in this sense will vary depending on visibility, weaponry, natural or man-made barriers, vegetation, terrain and distance; and (4) it must be established is that the hunter knew or reasonably should have known that the area was baited. The burden of proof is upon the State to prove all these elements of the offense.


III. Supplemental Feeding
Neither Section 9-11-244, 9-11-245 or Regulation 220-2-.11 addresses the issue of
supplemental feeding as it relates to hunting on a specific piece of property. Therefore,
simultaneous hunting and feeding on a specific property, regardless of the size of the
property or the number of feeding locations, is not, in and of itself, illegal. Only if the
hunting and feeding satisfies all the elements of baiting previously stated does it become illegal.

IV. Summary
To evaluate a particular situation one must consider the totality of the circumstances, such as distance, terrain, vegetation, visibility, natural or man-made barriers, weaponry, the species being hunted and the hunter’s knowledge of the bait. No one standard will ensure that the legislative intent is fulfilled and that the law is applied fairly and reasonably. The vast majority of bait cases are made where the hunter and the bait are all well within the area being hunted. These are certainly the most flagrant cases. However, innocence must be presumed, unless it can be proven otherwise based on the totality of the above stated circumstances.

V. Frequently asked questions:

Q: Can I put out supplemental feed and hunt deer on my property during the hunting season?
A: Yes you may, if you can do so without the feed being a lure or attraction to, on or over the area (see definition) being hunted. Certainly you should not be within sight or shot of the feed or the area around the feed, or of any well defined trail or pathway to the feed.

Q: What would be your recommendation about feeding during the hunting season?
A: While it is not expressly prohibited, we do not recommend feeding during the hunting season for the following reasons:
1) You will have to sacrifice some portion of your acreage that you have available for hunting.
2) You may not be able to direct or control the actions of other hunters who may,
accidentally or intentionally, hunt the area affected by the feed.
3) When an officer locates a feeding area, regular, unannounced monitoring will be required to determine if the feeding area is being hunted illegally. This demands an additional expenditure of your hunting and fishing license fees which could be used enforcing other serious offenses such as hunting at night, hunting from public roads, and hunting without permission.
4) From a biological standpoint supplemental feeding is not a recommended practice. However, feeding only during the closed season (8 ½ months) would have no legal impact on your hunting. This covers the antler development period, the gestation and fawning period and the time of year when native foods are poorest and in shortest supply (late winter and late summer).
5) Supplemental feeding can increase risks for the spread of communicable diseases. Increased periods of supplemental feeding increase the time that animals are exposed to concentrations of potentially diseased infected animals.
6) Established food plots are legal to hunt and provide a low maintenance, reliable source of supplemental nutrition over a longer period of time and provide a multitude of other benefits to wildlife.

Q: Am I responsible for bait or feed that may be placed by someone else?
A: Only if it can be established that you knew, or reasonably should have known it was there. In Phillips v. State, the Alabama Supreme Court ruled that proving “actual guilty knowledge” is not required. However, it also ruled that it was reasonable to expect the hunter to clear the area such that with a “reasonable investigation” the hunter could have discovered the bait. Generally, it is not reasonable to expect a hunter to know what is placed on an adjoining landowner where he/she has no access.

Q: What should I do to determine if a property is baited when I am invited to hunt on another’s property?
A: First, ask the landowner or person responsible for the property before you go hunting. Also, you should pay attention to your surroundings and investigate anything that looks out of place, such as an obvious feeder, grain in an area where no crops are grown, grain of one type in an area where another type is grown or unusually high wildlife activity (scratching, tracks, etc.) in your location.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't figure out why it's so hard for someone to understand this...

Section 9-11-244 prohibits the baiting, feeding and simultaneous hunting of protected game animals and birds to the extent that the feed material constitutes a lure, attraction or enticement to, on or over the area being hunted.


This is my favorite part... "Actual guilty knowledge is not required". Weather you know it's there or not doesn't matter. 

A: Only if it can be established that you knew, or reasonably should have known it was there. In Phillips v. State, the Alabama Supreme Court ruled that proving “actual guilty knowledge” is not required. However, it also ruled that it was reasonable to expect the hunter to clear the area such that with a “reasonable investigation” the hunter could have discovered the bait. Generally, it is not reasonable to expect a hunter to know what is placed on an adjoining landowner where he/she has no access.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Well until the GW tells me i cant anymore. We will continue " Legally " baiting/supplementing and keep killing big, well feed, undisturbed bucks


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

"The area being hunted" is further simplified as the area you can see in the third section of the second article you posted. How are you hunting an area you can't see? 200 yards is the general "rule" for bait. It's not in the law, but wardens will pretty much all agree that it is far enough away. 

I will rephrase. Based on the law, if it is out of sight to where you could not legally harvest an animal eating it, and you are not on a place where an animal has to cross your path to get to the bait, you are legal.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I can't figure out why it's so hard for someone to understand this...
> 
> Section 9-11-244 prohibits the baiting, feeding and simultaneous hunting of protected game animals and birds to the extent that the feed material constitutes a lure, attraction or enticement to, on or over the area being hunted.
> 
> ...


You should definitely read your rules again clearly says you can put bait out just cant hunt the bait


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> "The area being hunted" is further simplified as the area you can see in the third section of the second article you posted. How are you hunting an area you can't see? 200 yards is the general "rule" for bait. It's not in the law, but wardens will pretty much all agree that it is far enough away.
> 
> I will rephrase. Based on the law, if it is out of sight to where you could not legally harvest an animal eating it, and you are not on a place where an animal has to cross your path to get to the bait, you are legal.


,,............once again. My boys on the money


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

If t hats the case anyone who hunts public land is hunting over bait because there are lots of folks who bait on public land. So if I have corn in bw a mile down the road from where your hunting you are hunting over bait?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> "The area being hunted" is further simplified as the area you can see in the third section of the second article you posted. How are you hunting an area you can't see? 200 yards is the general "rule" for bait. It's not in the law, but wardens will pretty much all agree that it is far enough away.
> 
> I will rephrase. Based on the law, if it is out of sight to where you could not legally harvest an animal eating it, and you are not on a place where an animal has to cross your path to get to the bait, you are legal.


Good luck explaining that if you get checked. Like I said it's a grey law. It's not worth getting a fine and potentially losing my lease over the judgement of a gw. If you look at the current baiting legislation they are looking to allow it but you have to 100yds and out of sight. Whats the difference if it's 200yds and out of sight. I don't see how you could prove a deer was or wasn't coming or going to a feed station when your only 200yds from it. If they cut his gut open and he only had 1 kernel your done. I'll chose to kill my big bucks without having to bait them. I'm out of the discussion.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Good luck explaining that if you get checked. Like I said it's a grey law. It's not worth getting a fine and potentially losing my lease over the judgement of a gw. If you look at the current baiting legislation they are looking to allow it but you have to 100yds and out of sight. Whats the difference if it's 200yds and out of sight. I don't see how you could prove a deer was or wasn't coming or going to a feed station when your only 200yds from it. If they cut his gut open and he only had 1 kernel your done. I'll chose to kill my big bucks without having to bait them. I'm out of the discussion.


I agree I don't chance it... If I go hunting and I know for a fact that their is corn in front of me, I know to run like heck if I see that corn sniffing lab, or any game warden.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.....and y'all know Mr. GW would love to catch some of you "purty Florida boys" doing something that's even close to illegal. You will get fined every time compared to 1 in 5 for a resident. Be careful not to stretch the rules where you don't vote!!


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Amen to that....... We put out corn, cattle mineral and*

even dig mineral pits. We hunt them with game cams. Almost as fun as with ....... No, it ain't. Bucks getting bald headed, hogs getting fatter and braver and the turkeys just google up every grain of corn on the plot. 
And the *****....... ***** will always be *****..... They'll NEVER change


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

My buddy is a game warden and it is completely up to the game warden. He says if it benefits the hunter or increases the chances then its baiting. It does not matter how far or the acreage. It is totally a grey area. We feed during season but everyone knows where it is at and where not to hunt. Game wardens are pretty easy to deal with. Usually if its not obvious and they don't video you putting it out and climbing up over it... You will be fine. It is a good idea to contact them and let them know what you are wanting to do and they are obligated to tell you what they would do.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

p3bowhunter said:


> How many times have yall got the same yote on 8 differant cams at 8 differant locations over a 1500 acre piece DAILY.Hes checking our bait sights for deer. Yotes dont do that. I have seen this guy in person along with p2 and filmed it. Hes 1.5 foot taller than ANY yote ive ever seen ( even northerner ones) and he weighs a good 60-70 pounds. After alot of researching it we found that the north alabama red wolves have been making a push south. And that black phase is very common in the males. I know everyone says yote! Yote! Yote! But you gotta see this thing in person lol kinda creepy sittin at our fire at night


Yote is eating your corn! Thats why you get so many pictures at your "feeding stations".....he dont know its just for the deer.....


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm north of you in Beatrice and we had a huge black coyote show up the last two years. He has been seen by 4 of our members but never when a shot could be taken. I saw it twice last year, once on a work day and once while hunting a clearcut. It was at least 70-80 lbs and looked like my German shepard at 500 yrds.


----------

